# Gaming TV 2016 / 4k /  geringer, wenig Input Lag



## Andinistrator (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
anbei moechte ich hier einen Thread zum Thema erstellen erstellen, und in #1 zusammenfassen. Anlass ist der Samsung  UE55JU6870UXZG, welcher gerade fuer 870 Euro im Internet kursiert. Die Erklaerung fuer diese Preise ist klar, es sind/kommen neue 4k TV Modelle auf den Markt

Ich suche ein 
- 55 Zoll Gaming TV, 
- 4k,
- min. 100Hz Pannel?
- Samsung hat hier z.B. SUHD/HDR1000 eingeführt, optional wenn sinnvoll
- OLED schon sinnvoll in Bezug auf P/L?
- Guten Upscaling für normates HD-TV
- 3D nicht noetig

Angeschlossen werden soll ein PC, künftig mit einer Pascal oder Polaris GPU für 4k.

*nützliche Testseiten*


Spoiler



Input Lag: The Best Gaming TVs - Spring 216: Reviews


*Information*


Spoiler



Warum man statt TV ein TFT nutzt ist z.B. die Tatsache, dass ein TFT 1ms/5ms/... Reaktionszeit haben, dass bei 60Hz (IPS Pannel) oder 144Hz (TN Pannel). Dieser Werte können erreicht werden, da ein TFT keine Bildnachbearbeitung wie in TV hat. In den USA (leider nicht in DE) müssen Hersteller die Panel-Hz angebeben, daher kann man z.B. auch mal bei Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more nachschauen.

Unter dem Begriff *Input Lag* versteht sich eine Zeitspanne, die benoetigt wird, um ein Signal zum Fernseher zu uebertragen und den entsprechenden Bildschirminhalt wiederzugeben" Input Lag bei Fernsehern - Fernseher Test 216 Dies ist gerade bei Online Spielen wichtig, d.h. schneller zu sehen was passiert.

*Die Reaktionszeit* wird oft mit dem Input Lag verwechselt, beschreibt aber einen ganz anderen Vorgang:*Der Wert gibt an, wie schnell ein Pixel seine Farbe wechseln kann. Besonders bei schnellen Bewegungen auf dem Bildschirm müssen die Pixel ihre Farbe schnell ändern können, denn sonst wird das Bild schwammig oder die Grafik zieht Schlieren.
…sollte die Reaktionszeit unter zehn*Millisekunden liegen…
Aus <https://www.locafox.de/magazin/welcher-fernseher-fuer-ps4-und-xbox/> 

*Bewegungsunschärfe*
Die native Bildfrequenz gibt die Panelschaltzeit an, ähnlich wie beim TFT (z.B. 60Hz IPS Panel oder 144Hz TN Panel). Beim TV gelten aber: 
50Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz, 200Hz 
Daneben ist die interpolierte Bildfrequenz, also die mit Zwischenbilden hochgeschraubte Wert, auch bekannt als Motion Interpolation.
Motion Interpolation – Wikipedia

100Hz, 200Hz, 400Hz -- LCDs und ihre Bewegungsunschärfe
100Hz, 200Hz, 400Hz -- LCDs und ihre Bewegungsunschärfe, LCD-Fernseher - HIFI-FORUM

AV Wiki: fernseher [AV-Wiki]


*TV Geräte*


Spoiler



55 Zoll / 4k / LCD
1.000€
50Hz: http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue55ju6870-silber-a1294865.html 870€
1.500€
50Hz: http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue55ju7000-a1257052.html 1400€
2.000€
100Hz:  http://geizhals.de/samsung-ue55js8090-silber-a1336436.html 1750€

55 Zoll / 4k / OLED
Bei OLED sollte man die Preisentwicklung anschauen, z.B: LG Electronics 55EG920V: 02/2016 3299€ vs. 05/2016 2398€
Die Preise wurden bereits gesenkt: http://4kfilme.de/drastische-preisreduzierungen-fuer-lgs-oled-tvs-in-den-usa/
Preisentwicklung:  http://geizhals.de/?cat=tvlcd&xf=33_55~34_3840x2160~3952_OLED#xf_top


Information Samsung


Spoiler



Ultra Clear Panel: 2015, 50Hz, z.B. JU6850
Ultra Clear Panel Pro: 2015, 100Hz, z.B. JU7090
Ultra Clear Panel Ultimate: 2016, 100Hz, z.B. UE55KS8090

Nanokristalltechnologie 2015
Quantum Dot Display 2016

PQI (Picture Quality Index) Eigener Maßstab für Qualität, je höher je besser.
Was bedeutet PQI?

Samsung TV-Portfolio 2016 im Überblick
Samsung Curved SUHD TV KS9890 (88 Zoll)
Samsung Curved SUHD TV KS9590 (78, 65 Zoll)
Samsung Curved SUHD TV KS9090 (78, 65, 55, 49 Zoll)
Samsung Flat SUHD TV KS8090 (75, 65, 55, 49 Zoll)
Samsung Curved SUHD TV KS7590 (65, 55, 49, 43 Zoll)
Samsung Flat SUHD TV KS7090 (60, 55, 49 Zoll)
http://www.samsung.com/de/news/prod...htkraft-fuer-ein-atemberaubendes-bilderlebnis


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (18. Mai 2016)

Ich würde auf HDMI 2.1 warten, mal schauen was da alle geändert wird.


----------



## Andinistrator (18. Mai 2016)

Das Thema hatte ich mir auch mal angesehen, aber die Stichworte wie  High Dynamic Range/HDR10/Dolby Vision (Premium HDR) oder dynamische Metadaten im Zusammenhang zum Gaming Bereich, dass extra dynamische Metadaten eingebunden werden, liegt wohl weit in der Zukunft. Für Filme ja, kann ich mir eher vorstellen.

Man weiß es nicht, ich persönlich glaube aber nicht vor 2018 - und dann auch noch nicht für Spiele.

EDIT
Noch dazu gehört dieser Vorgang wahrscheinlich? zur Bildnachbearbeitung, d.h. jeder Gaming Modus würde diesen für geringen Input Lag deaktivieren. Bei einem TFT gibt es soetwas nicht. Filme müssten also extra bearbeitet werden, damit klar ist wann dynamische welche Einstellung gezogen würde. Das kann ich mir in der Spielewelt eben noch lange nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Mai 2016)

Ja und wenn er noch 5Jahre wartet bekommt er XY und noch 10 drauf mit XZ.....

Warten scheint wohl grad in Mode zu sein....

Ansonsten fährts mit OLED wohl am besten was Schaltzeiten und Lag angeht?
Wenn man das was so über OLED geschrieben wird glauben kann.

Wär halt das Prob mit dem einbrennen obwohl mir da schon ewig nichts mehr aufgefallen ist auch die TVs im Laden die stundenlang laufen ist nix zu sehen.


----------



## Andinistrator (20. Mai 2016)

OLED soll den Input Lag reduzieren, Details habe ich noch nicht. Es kann aber sein das der Link aus #1 aktualisiert wird.  Diese Technik ist im TV Bereich neu und teuer in der Herstellung. Ich habe daher in #1 einen Link zu den Preise gemacht, weil ich die Kurven so interessant finde. 

Beispiel LG Electronics 55EG920V (Preisentwicklung für LG Electronics 55EG920V (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland)
Hätte ich diesen im Februar 2016 gekauft, zu damals 3299€ und heute Mai 2016 für 2398€... hätte ich mich grün und blau geärgert. Und das ist auch kein Geheimnis: Drastische Preisreduzierungen fur LGs OLED TVs in den USA


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Mai 2016)

OLED rückt halt ins bezahlbare zumindest im TV Bereich.

Hätte mir auch schon ein gegönnt aber gucke zu selten Filme/Sendungen am TV das würde sich nicht lohnen.

Bei Monitor bin ich sofort dabei wenn se bei nen 1000er +-500 liegen^^


----------



## Andinistrator (22. Mai 2016)

FYI: Samsung SUHD TV 19 %–Wechselbonus vom 23.05.–25.05.2016
http://radiofaeth.de/wp-content/upl...g_CTV_Promotion_Wechselwochen_MwSt_TNBs-1.pdf

Das könnte den ein oder anderen ggf. interessieren 

Noch schlimmer
[Euronics] Samsung UE55KS7090 UHD TV effektiv 1325,18 EURO (durch Cashback Aktion) -  mydealz.de
Samsung UE55KS7090 UVP 1999€
Euronics in Berlin: 1599€
19% Cashback Aktion: 1325,18€


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. November 2016)

Hallo 
Ist das Thema noch Aktuell ? 

Also ein ue55ks7090 für Games , bzw Monitor Ersatz lohnt nicht wirklich bzw wäre keine Option. Habe einen Älteren Samsung 40 zoll der Bekommt das Besser hin. ! 
Ich würde auf curved setzten 7590  obwohl mir gesagt wurde es sei der selbe wie ks7090 !!
EInen wirklichen Unterschied von den TVs habe ich erst gesehen ab dem Modell 9090 !  

Ein Sony 55 zoll mit Android is besser als Monitor Ersatz, hat ein schärferes Bild auch die KU serie bzw JU serie (ju6450) hat ein Schärferes Bild im Bereich als Monitor ersatz.
Bei Bedarf kann ich sofern noch aktuell das Thema Fotos Posten


----------

